# Bafle amplificado Ksr con ruido



## ferillo147 (Ene 19, 2016)

Buen dia a todos   tengo un bafle amplificado ksm con bocina de 6 ohms   el problema que tiene es que al prenderlo truena  aunque el volumen este al minimo,  despues al poner alguna estacion de radio se escucha normal y a los pocos segundos empieza a escucharse como explosiones en la bocina, el modelo es  msa-6515bt   ya busque informacion pero no encontre nada   algun tip  para empezar  a revisarlo pueden ser los transistores de salida  tiene 2 transistores A940 y 2 transistores C2073 y uno 2SC5200 y uno 2SA1943

Saludos ...


----------



## Sr. Domo (Ene 19, 2016)

Estoy seguro que R19 está en corto.... Fotos del PCB del bafle por favor.

Puede deberse a alguna soldadura fría o rota y con la vibración del woofer se mueve dicha soldadura.

También, si tiene potenciómetro, puede estar defectuoso.

Será cuestión que revises eso.

Saludos


----------



## ferillo147 (Mar 28, 2016)

hola  aqui nuevamente  les comento que la falla fueron pistas muy juntas que metian ruido se soluciono cortando una de las pistas y haciendo un puente aislado
pero ahora sigo con un bafle mismo modelo el cual no se escucha nada ya probe los transistores de salida estan bien asi como los transistores, resistencias, bocina y tweeter 
les  agradezco   la  ayuda

Saludos


----------



## zopilote (Mar 29, 2016)

Esos amplificadores tienen un opam en su entrada y si no funciona o no le llega audio al opam, no hay amplificacion.


----------



## ferillo147 (Mar 29, 2016)

Buen día Zopilote , trae un operacional 4558 y en efecto está dañado, lo cambié y cambié los filtros también , ya está funcionando el equipo , lo voy a probar , no se mucho de audio pero aquí en el foro he aprendido mucho gracias a todos uds. , mil gracias por tu ayuda Zopilote

Estoy tratando de aprender sobre audio que es muy interesante, les pido apoyo para encontrar falla en bafle amplificado modelo: ksr msa-6515bt. el equipo funciona bien y despues de 20 minutos  y algunas veces mas de una hora  se empiezan a escuchar explosiones, ya  había revisado uno con falla similar y fueron unas pistas muy juntas que metían ruido pero ahora lo he revisado y no encuentro la falla, trae un operacional 4558, mido en pin 4 = 15.88 V (-) en pin 8 = 16.77 (+) será ésta diferencia la que está dando problemas?  Trae  transistores de salida  C5200 y A1943 y dan lectura bien , también trae 2 transistores A940 y 2 transistores C2073 , no se cual es su función ? También me da una diferencia de voltaje en regulador 7812 = +12.18 y en 7912 = -11.91  si alguien tiene información me sería muy util  para entender el funcionamiento
Mil gracias ...


----------



## zopilote (Abr 7, 2016)

Despues de esperar tu hora, desconecta el cable de audio de la etapa de potencia. Tal vez es la mala alimentacion en los previos lo que causa esos ruidos.


----------



## Gene12 (Jun 18, 2021)

Quiero hacer una pregunta*,* tengo una bocina doble grande *K*sr y de repente se escucha bien bajo*,* le bajas volumen y se escucha como un motor feo*,* necesito ayuda.


----------

